# Do new strings come with speed nocks?



## PEI Rob (Jan 24, 2016)

So my factory string came with speed nocks already installed with heat shrink.
If I order a new string, will it come with the same arrangement and location of speed nocks? And if not, why not?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It all depends on the builder. Many do not install them any more, including us, due to a lawsuit awhile back against a string builder due to a speed nock coming off.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Like Brad said above, many do not install them anymore but you can buy them from many builders and install yourself. Although there are several great alternatives to the traditional speed nocks that serve the exact same function and are a bit more attractive if you like a good looking colorful string. Pine Ridge Nitro Button XL, Bowjax String Sleeves, and TPU's are some great alternatives to speed knocks. Many builders offer some or all of these to purchase with strings and will install these.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

fasteddie2488 said:


> Like Brad said above, many do not install them anymore but you can buy them from many builders and install yourself. Although there are several great alternatives to the traditional speed nocks that serve the exact same function and are a bit more attractive if you like a good looking colorful string. Pine Ridge Nitro Button XL, Bowjax String Sleeves, and TPU's are some great alternatives to speed knocks. Many builders offer some or all of these to purchase with strings and will install these.


yup this


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Contact member Breathn AKA (John's Custom Archery LLC) he isn't afraid to put on speed nocks and he makes one hell of a string.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

60X said:


> It all depends on the builder. Many do not install them any more, including us, due to a lawsuit awhile back against a string builder due to a speed nock coming off.


I am curious as I didn't see anything about this lawsuit, was the speed nocks wrapped with shrink wrap, or were they just crimped on the string? I have a hard time believing properly installed speed nocks could just come off the string easier then a piece of rubber, that could also take out an eye?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

mfr22 said:


> I am curious as I didn't see anything about this lawsuit, was the speed nocks wrapped with shrink wrap, or were they just crimped on the string? I have a hard time believing properly installed speed nocks could just come off the string easier then a piece of rubber, that could also take out an eye?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believed it was the result of a dry fire which just happened to be speed nock. Being a little sarcastic here but it could have been a peep, kisser button, plastic speed nock, and etc. Most of us can agree that a speed nock is more dangerous than a peep when dry fired is involved but some insurance companies think otherwise.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

mongopino915 said:


> I believed it was the result of a dry fire which just happened to be speed nock. Being a little sarcastic here but it could have been a peep, kisser button, plastic speed nock, and etc. Most of us can agree that a speed nock is more dangerous than a peep when dry fired is involved but some insurance companies think otherwise.


Yes, I'm just curious as to whether it was actually properly installed "speed nocks", or if it was a crimped on "arrow nock set"...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We had 3 bows come in last fall that had missing factory speed nocks. Here is a picture that was posted on here from another member.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

fasteddie2488 said:


> Like Brad said above, many do not install them anymore but you can buy them from many builders and install yourself. Although there are several great alternatives to the traditional speed nocks that serve the exact same function and are a bit more attractive if you like a good looking colorful string. Pine Ridge Nitro Button XL, Bowjax String Sleeves, and TPU's are some great alternatives to speed knocks. Many builders offer some or all of these to purchase with strings and will install these.


On the flip side many many string builders still install speed nocks as do the vast majority of the bow companies ...

What's funny or ironic about the photo posted above is that the title of it is dry fire 

Well , we all know and have seen strings break at the peep , peeps fly out , all hell breaks lose , during a dry fire

If a limb comes apart during a dry fire and cuts your skull , do you sue the company for your own bafoonarie? 

I know who the company is that had the law suit , I have spent hours on the net looking for it with no luck ...

Brad knows who it is also ,

If we had the docket number I would post it , but I can't find it ...

Just wanted to answer the OP question, 

Yes and no , depends on your builder










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Good points Tom!!! I also would like to see the docket number,I have searched high and low for it with no luck at all!!!


----------



## Desert archer x (Apr 28, 2015)

When replacing my factory hoyt string i cut open the speed nock it was a one peice brass tubing weighed bout 20 grains i cant find anything like for sale any where


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer (Apr 7, 2015)

You can use 4 red knocks for each one of the brass tubes and you will be fine.


----------



## StoneChaser (Oct 13, 2011)

The odds that an arrow will splinter in my hand or a limb break are much greater than the off chance of losing an eye to a speed nock. Yet....oddly, arrow companies keep selling me arrows and Hoyt keeps building me bows. 

I won't buy from a string builder that makes me install my own speed nocks. Seems a little chicken$#it to me.


----------



## Bowed Out (May 22, 2013)

My Vapor Trails that came in today had the speed nocks installed.


----------



## Fasttimez (Aug 23, 2013)

There's nothing at all wrong with the original brass speed nocks that crimp on. You are far more likely to lose a peep sight, kisser button or any one of those monkey tails/string leech things. Those alternatives to the crimp style speed nocks are junk. They WILL move on the string, regardless if you glue them or serve under them. Never had a problem with crimp speed nocks.


----------

